# Marines are now training with donkeys!



## Gini (Sep 19, 2009)

Thought this was an interesting article. hope this comes thru ok

http://www2.journalnow.com/content/2009/ju...s-nation-world/


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 19, 2009)

That is so interesting! I read somewhere that we are selling mules to the Aphganees allies. Wish I could remember where I read it, but we sold several thousand mules to them in 2008. It was Newsweek or a similar news magazine that I read in a doctor's office. Go Mules!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that article. I just wish they wouldnt of said in there opening sentence that Annie is stubborn, since donkeys and mules have a bad reputation for that~~~ which they are not, they just have to be 150% sure of any and every thing they do. They cant be beat for being surfooted.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 30 year old donkey that I love to hike with. I let him call all the navigational shots. He will stop when we are going downhill, look from one side to the other ( I know he is calculating) and then will direct us in the most safe and direct way down the mountain. I trust him unconditionaly . Actually I trust him in every way now , If i were stuck on an island , I would want him with me , he would take care of me .


----------



## Miniv (Sep 28, 2009)

The picture with that article is PRICELESS!





Sounds like they need more donkey and mule trainers.


----------

